# Bando thaing



## Datito (Feb 25, 2009)

Minglaba all ( hello all )
May i introduce my self, i am Bando Thaing Student Paul Keogh of the
Saya (Master) U Hia Win Richard Morris Bando Thaing School Liverpool
England. My Saya has just return from Myanmar having visited some of 
the Bando Thaing Masters and has been made head of the British bando 
Thaing Federation, if anyone one would like to make contact with my 
Saya (Master) Richard Morris pleaes contact me and i will forwards you 
his e-mail address.
                              Chazutinbade (Thank you)
                                 Bando Thaing Student
                                       Paul Keogh


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 25, 2009)

Datito said:


> Minglaba all ( hello all )
> May i introduce my self, i am Bando Thaing Student Paul Keogh of the
> Saya (Master) U Hia Win Richard Morris Bando Thaing School Liverpool
> England. My Saya has just return from Myanmar having visited some of
> ...


Welcome!  Check out the Indo-Chinese Martial Arts subforum, and maybe share some of your training experiences.


----------



## solger (Mar 13, 2009)

U Hia Win Richard Morris Bando Thaing School Liverpool
England. My Saya has just return from Myanmar having visited some of 
the Bando Thaing Masters and has been made head of the British bando 
Thaing Federation, if anyone one would like to make contact with mIn the second stage of training, the *bando* student has to go through a  series of 
*...* American *Bando* Association (USA); *Thaing*  · French *Bando* Association *...*
y


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Emtyhand (Jul 29, 2021)

Datito said:


> Minglaba all ( hello all )
> May i introduce my self, i am Bando Thaing Student Paul Keogh of the
> Saya (Master) U Hia Win Richard Morris Bando Thaing School Liverpool
> England. My Saya has just return from Myanmar having visited some of
> ...


MeTried many times asking him to teach


----------

